# Επανασύσταση της μεταφραστικής υπηρεσίας του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών



## nickel (Jun 20, 2008)

Από τη συνέντευξη τύπου της ΥΠΕΞ κας Ντόρας Μπακογιάννη:

[..]

[κ. NT. ΜΠΑΚΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ]

Θέλω να σας μιλήσω και για ένα νομοσχέδιο το οποίο καταθέτει το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών και τις λεπτομέρειες θα σας αναλύσει ο συνάδελφος ο Θόδωρος Κασσίμης.

Δυο λόγια για μια διοικητικού χαρακτήρα αναγκαία αλλαγή στο πλαίσιο λειτουργίας του Υπουργείου. Μετά από 40 χρόνια λειτουργίας της μεταφραστικής Υπηρεσίας του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών κρίθηκε αναγκαία και επιβεβλημένη η επανασύστασή της σε σύγχρονη βάση.

Προωθείται προς τη Βουλή ένα νέο σχέδιο νόμου για τη μεταφραστική Υπηρεσία. Η μεγάλη αύξηση του αριθμού των γλωσσών προς μετάφραση, ο υπερπολλαπλασιασμός των χρηστών, ο τεράστιος όγκος του μεταφραστικού έργου που αυξάνεται κατ’ έτος, λόγω της διεύρυνσης των χωρών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και του μεγάλου αριθμού οικονομικών μεταναστών, η ευρύτατη χρήση θεωρημένων επισήμων εγγράφων από και προς ξένες χώρες και η ανάπτυξη των νέων τεχνολογιών είχαν δυσμενή αποτελέσματα στο μεταφραστικό έργο.

Το σχέδιο νόμου του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών στηρίχθηκε σε μελέτη όσων ισχύουν στις χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και στα Ηνωμένα Έθνη. Στοχεύει στην ενίσχυση του έργου των μεταφραστών της, παρέχοντάς της σύγχρονα εργαλεία, στον ποιοτικό έλεγχο των μεταφράσεων, στην πλήρη μηχανογράφηση του κλάδου και των ελεγκτικών μηχανισμών, στην αποκέντρωση με τη δημιουργία θέσεων μεταφραστών σε όλους τους νομούς της χώρας, στη μείωση του κόστους για τον πολίτη, στον περιορισμό του χρόνου παράδοσης, καθώς επίσης και στην παροχή υπηρεσιών μετάφρασης και τεχνογνωσίας προς τρίτες χώρες.

Όλες τις λεπτομέρειες για το νέο νομοσχέδιο θα τις αναλύσει ο κ. Κασσίμης που βρίσκεται εδώ, αφού μπούμε στις ερωτήσεις τις οποίες θα απαντήσω.

[...]

κ. Θ. ΚΑΣΙΜΗΣ: Για τη μεταφραστική υπηρεσία δυο λόγια θα σας πω. Για να καταλάβετε τη μεγάλη σημασία, σας λέω ότι το πρώτο πεντάμηνο του 2008, μεταφράστηκαν όσες χιλιάδες σελίδες είχαν μεταφραστεί το 12μηνο του 2007. Δηλαδή η αύξηση είναι τρομερά μεγάλη όπως και η αύξηση των γλωσσών.

Δημιουργούνται 740 θέσεις σε όλη την Ελλάδα Ορκωτών Μεταφραστών -μη γράψετε διορισμούς- είναι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, σε κάθε νομό της χώρας. Έχουν επιλεγεί ο αριθμός και οι γλώσσες με βάση τα στατιστικά στοιχεία των τελευταίων 15 ετών για το τι χρειάζεται ο κάθε νομός.

Οι θέσεις θα καλυφθούν με πανελλήνιο διαγωνισμό που θα αφορά όχι μόνο τη γλώσσα, αλλά και το επίπεδο της γλώσσας και ιδιαίτερα γλωσσικό αντικείμενο, όσον αφορά ιατρικά, τεχνολογικά ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.

ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ: Μέσω ΑΣΕΠ;

κ. Θ. ΚΑΣΙΜΗΣ: Όχι.

κα ΝΤ. ΜΠΑΚΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ: Είναι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες και καμία σχέση με διορισμούς.

κ. Θ. ΚΑΣΙΜΗΣ: Ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες είναι, δεν είναι διορισμός. Είναι μια μορφή όπως είναι οι συμβολαιογράφοι π.χ. Θεσπίζεται ποιοτικός έλεγχος της μετάφρασης και εισάγεται ο θεσμός της αναθεώρησης της μετάφρασης.

Μηχανογραφημένη εργασιακή ροή σε όλο το σύστημα και ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο μεταφράσεων, που είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό.

Δημιουργείται βάση δεδομένων μεταφραστικού περιεχομένου και δίνεται η πρόσβαση σε όλους τους μεταφραστές στις βάσεις της Ε.Ε. και του Οργανισμού Ηνωμένων Εθνών. Αυτό το εξασφάλισε η κυβέρνηση για όλους τους μεταφραστές.

Αυτοί οι οποίοι συνεργάζονται σήμερα με το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών, αυτοί καταλαμβάνουν προσωποπαγείς θέσεις μέχρι να συνταξιοδοτηθούν. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν κόβεται η δουλειά κανενός.

Οι διευθύνσεις και τα στοιχεία τους θα είναι ανηρτημένα στην ιστοσελίδα του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών και σε κάθε Νομαρχία, ώστε όποιος θέλει να μεταφράσει ένα έγγραφο θα μπορεί να βρίσκει ποιος είναι ο μεταφραστής της γλώσσας που θέλει και να πηγαίνει και να του μεταφράζει.

Στο Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών συνιστάται ένας κλάδος των μεταφραστών με 40 θέσεις που στόχος θα είναι η παροχή υψηλής ποιότητας μεταφραστικών υπηρεσιών στην κυβέρνηση και στην Προεδρία της Δημοκρατίας και στη Βουλή που σημαίνει ότι θα είναι μεταφραστές νομικών εγγράφων, μεταφραστές τεχνικών εγγράφων, μεταφραστές επιστημονικών εγγράφων.

Φυσικά αυτοί θα συνεπικουρούνται και από ορκωτούς μεταφραστές που θα βρίσκονται εκτός του Υπουργείου. Εγώ αυτά ήθελα να πω.

Η Μεταφραστική Υπηρεσία από τον Σεπτέμβριο μεταφέρεται Ακαδημίας και Κριεζώτου, στην παλιά Γενική Γραμματεία Τύπου.

κ. Γ. ΚΟΥΜΟΥΤΣΑΚΟΣ:Ένα λεπτό, με συγχωρείτε. Για το θέμα της Μεταφραστικής Υπηρεσίας θα σας μοιραστεί σημείωμα με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.[...]


----------



## Palavra (Jun 20, 2008)

Ευχάριστα τα νέα, αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να δω με τι κριτήρια ακριβώς θα γίνει ο διαγωνισμός. Από τον προηγούμενο πάντως έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου: στα αγγλικά πήρα 2 και 0, δηλαδή μέσο όρο 1, που σημαίνει προφανώς ότι τα έχω καταφέρει να εξαπατώ τους πελάτες μου τα τελευταία 8-10 χρόνια που δουλεύω με τα ψιλοαγγλικούλια μου γιατί αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται.

Για να μην γκρινιάζω μόνο για τον εαυτό μου, το ίδιο συνέβη σε τουλάχιστον άλλους 5 συναδέλφους οι οποίοι είναι πολύ καλοί μεταφραστές.

Το δε τελείως παράλογο είναι ότι στα γαλλικά, συνάδελφος με πολυετή πείρα στη μετάφραση και κυρίως στα ιατρικά κείμενα πήρε ομοίως το δυαράκι της, αν και το ένα κείμενο ήταν ιατρικό και το έκανε με κλειστά τα μάτια.

Πάντως, για να επανέλθω στο θέμα, καιρός ήταν να γίνει κάτι γιατί γενικά η ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών της συγκεκριμένης υπηρεσίας δεν είναι και η καλύτερη.


----------



## curry (Jun 20, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Ευχάριστα τα νέα, αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να δω με τι κριτήρια ακριβώς θα γίνει ο διαγωνισμός. Από τον προηγούμενο πάντως έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου: στα αγγλικά πήρα 2 και 0, δηλαδή μέσο όρο 1, που σημαίνει προφανώς ότι τα έχω καταφέρει να εξαπατώ τους πελάτες μου τα τελευταία 8-10 χρόνια που δουλεύω με τα ψιλοαγγλικούλια μου γιατί αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται.



Πού να δεις μια ψυχή που ξέρω, που βαθμολογήθηκε ενώ δεν παρουσιάστηκε καν στις εξετάσεις... Καλό, ε;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 20, 2008)

Την ξέρω κι εγώ; Αν ναι, αναμένω ενημέρωση με pm :):)


----------



## curry (Jun 20, 2008)

Μπα, δεν πρόκειται για "βυσματούχο" περίπτωση, το αντίθετο: η αδερφή μου με μεγάλη έκπληξη διαπίστωσε ότι είχε βαθμολογηθεί στις εξετάσεις του Ιουλίου του 2005 (νομίζω του ΥΠΠΟ, που ήταν για δύο θέσεις μεταφραστών, αλλά θα μας το επιβεβαιώσει η ίδια) ενώ το Σαββατοκύριακο των εξετάσεων κάναμε τα μπάνια μας στην Τζια. Φυσικά, η βαθμολογία ήταν χαμηλή.
Εμένα αυτή η περίπτωση - κι όλες οι άλλες που όλοι έχουμε να διηγηθούμε - μου αρκεί για να καταλάβω πώς μπαίνουν οι βαθμοί στις εξετάσεις αυτές... και να μην πάω να δώσω ποτέ στη ζωή μου.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 20, 2008)

curry said:


> Μπα, δεν πρόκειται για "βυσματούχο" περίπτωση, το αντίθετο: η αδερφή μου με μεγάλη έκπληξη διαπίστωσε ότι είχε βαθμολογηθεί στις εξετάσεις του Ιουλίου του 2005 (νομίζω του ΥΠΠΟ, που ήταν για δύο θέσεις μεταφραστών, αλλά θα μας το επιβεβαιώσει η ίδια) ενώ το Σαββατοκύριακο των εξετάσεων κάναμε τα μπάνια μας στην Τζια. Φυσικά, η βαθμολογία ήταν χαμηλή.



Φυσικά! Ενώ αν κάνατε τα μπάνια σας πιο κοντά, στο Λαγονήσι πχ, όλο και κάποιο έξτρα βαθμουλάκι θα τσιμπάγατε!


----------



## curry (Jun 20, 2008)

Και της έλεγα εγώ, όχι ρε συ, να πάμε στον Άλιμο, αλλά πού εκείνη! Επιμονή με την Τζια! Θα 'χε διοριστεί τώρα στο ΥΠΠΟ και θα την είχαμε κάνει ταράτσα... Καταλαβαίνεις τι inside information χάσαμε από την υπόθεση Ζαχόπουλου;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2008)

Θα πω κι εγώ κάτι για εκείνον τον διαγωνισμό του 2005, στον οποίο είχα λάβει μέρος. Ήρθα τρίτη στη βαθμολογία, με μέσο όρο 9,33. Παρόλα αυτά, δεν με προσέλαβαν, αφού ζητούσαν μόνο δύο άτομα. Έκτοτε δεν είχα καμιά είδηση, αν δηλαδή χρειάστηκε να καλέσουν και άλλους μεταφραστές από τη λίστα των επιτυχόντων, εγώ δεν ήμουν ανάμεσα σ' αυτούς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2008)

Σε αυτή τη διεύθυνση υπάρχει κείμενο με περισσότερες (νομίζω) λεπτομέρειες από την Απογευματινή:

http://career.duth.gr/cms/files/simantiko_arthro_190608.pdf


----------



## anef (Jul 1, 2008)

*Σώμα ορκωτών μεταφραστών*

Σχετικό δημοσίευμα στο Έθνος 
http://www.ethnos.gr:80/article.asp?catid=11409&subid=2&tag=8667&pubid=1180533


----------



## danae (Jul 1, 2008)

Γνωρίζει κανείς πού μπορούμε να βρούμε το ίδιο το νομοσχέδιο;


----------



## curry (Jul 1, 2008)

Ναι, θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να το βρίσκαμε. Οποιοσδήποτε πολίτης δεν έχει δικαίωμα να το ζητήσει;


----------



## crystal (Jul 1, 2008)

Για πριν δεν ξέρω, αλλά αν και όταν κατατεθεί, θα μπορούμε να το βρούμε σε ΦΕΚ εδώ. Παλιότερα χρειάζονταν κωδικοί πρόσβασης για την αναζήτηση, τώρα απ' όσο βλέπω η σελίδα είναι ανοιχτή.


----------



## danae (Jul 1, 2008)

Ως άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι θα έπρεπε να έχουμε πρόσβαση και ενημέρωση από πριν.


----------



## Elena (Jul 6, 2008)

danae said:


> Ως άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι θα έπρεπε να έχουμε πρόσβαση και ενημέρωση από πριν.



Φαντάζομαι ότι οι σύλλογοι έχουν ενημέρωση. Συν τοις άλλοις, έγιναν πολλά τελευταία -το Σώμα Επιλέκτων Μεταφραστών και Διερμηνέων -αν και ομολογώ ότι το «επιλέκτων» μου ακούγεται κάπως- άκρως δραστήριο.

1. http://www.esos.gr/95/57/scasbbvf.htm
2. http://vo.pasok.gr/mstratakis/?p=1914
3. http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...αφραστών+Κεγκέρογλου&hl=el&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=uk

Από την άλλη δεν εμφανίζεται στα νομοσχέδια (τμήμα μέρος του έργου) για τη θερινή περίοδο, ούτε στην αναζήτηση των νομοσχεδίων (πέρα από το ΦΕΚ, μπορεί να τα βρει κανείς στον ιστότοπο της Βουλής):

http://www.parliament.gr/ergasies/default.asp

http://www.parliament.gr/ergasies/s...2008&category=ν, πν, νο&fek=&lawnum=&pageno=2

(Ενημέρωση γενική και μέσω διαδικτύου υπάρχει, σε άλλο επίπεδο. :)) Είδα το κείμενο της Απογευματινής στο metafrasis (δεν θυμάμαι ποιος το έβαλε ή αν ήταν σε άλλη λίστα/φόρουμ) το έδωσα στο Νίκο, που το έβαλε εδώ. Συνεπώς, όλο και κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος θα βρεθεί να (μας) ενημερώσει.)


----------



## danae (Jul 7, 2008)

Elena said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι οι σύλλογοι έχουν ενημέρωση.



Η ΠΕΜ δεν έχει καμία επίσημη ενημέρωση, μόνο ό,τι μαθαίνουμε από τον τύπο (είμαι στο ΔΣ της ΠΕΜ και προσπαθούμε να βρούμε άκρη).


----------



## Elena (Jul 7, 2008)

danae said:


> Η ΠΕΜ δεν έχει καμία επίσημη ενημέρωση, μόνο ό,τι μαθαίνουμε από τον τύπο (είμαι στο ΔΣ της ΠΕΜ και προσπαθούμε να βρούμε άκρη).



Αυτό είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον. Ζητήσατε (ως ΠΕΜ) ενημέρωση από το ΥΠΕΞ και δεν λάβατε καμία απάντηση/δεν υπήρξε καμία ανταπόκριση κ.λπ.;


----------



## danae (Jul 7, 2008)

Ετοιμαζόμαστε να ζητήσουμε συνάντηση.


----------



## Elena (Jul 8, 2008)

danae said:


> Ετοιμαζόμαστε να ζητήσουμε συνάντηση.



Kαλή επιτυχία. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρετε να ενημερωθείτε εγκαίρως.

(Btw: Θα έλεγα ότι ίσως καλό θα ήταν να βιαστείτε, μια και το Α' θερινό τμήμα (το οποίο αναφέρεται στο άρθρο) αρχίζει -λες κύμινο- και τέλειωσε! :) ~Δυο βδομαδούλες έμειναν και μετά περιμένουμε το Β΄. Εκτός αν υποβληθεί «προς συζήτηση» μαζί με τις αυξήσεις (βουλευτές, δικαστικοί, εξομοιώση και... 60%), δηλ. (παραδοσιακά ;)) μεταξύ Α' και Β'.)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 5, 2014)

Ερώτηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με θέμα : «Κατάργηση της Μεταφραστικής Υπηρεσίας του ΥΠΕΞ» (01/12/2014)

Αν και η ερώτηση σκοπό έχει να μάθουμε τι θα γίνει επιτέλους με τη μεταφραστική υπηρεσία του ΥπΕξ, η τελευταία παράγραφος νομίζω ότι είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. Ο νόμος για την επανασύσταση της μεταφραστικής υπηρεσίας -που ευτυχώς δεν τέθηκε σε εφαρμογή, γιατί αντιβαίνει στην κοινοτική νομοθεσία περί κλειστών επαγγελμάτων- όχι μόνο κλείνει το επάγγελμα του επίσημου μεταφραστή ακόμα περισσότερο, αλλά προβλέπει και κάτι εξωπραγματικές θέσεις, όπως π.χ. 1 θέση μεταφραστή λατινικών στο νομό Ιωαννίνων. Επίσης, από ό,τι θυμάμαι την τελευταία φορά που διάβασα το νόμο, οι διορισμοί γίνονται με εντελώς αδιαφανή κριτήρια και απευθύνονται για μια ακόμα φορά σε μη ειδικούς.


Στη θέση της σημερινής υπηρεσίας, σύμφωνα με τα δημοσιεύματα, από την πλευρά του ΥΠΕΞ σχεδιάζεται για τη μετάφραση των δημοσίων εγγράφων, η δημιουργία Μεταφραστικού Γραφείου. Πρέπει όμως να σημειωθεί ότι από το 2008 έχει ψηφιστεί ο Ν. 3712, ο οποίος προέβλεπε τη σύσταση σώματος ορκωτών μεταφραστών, θεσμός που ισχύει σε όλη την Ευρώπη, καθώς και την οργάνωση της Μεταφραστικής Υπηρεσίας σε νέα βάση, με δικλείδες ασφαλείας για το απόρρητο των δημοσίων και ιδιωτικών εγγράφων, την πάταξη της διαφθοράς και την εγκυρότητα της μετάφρασης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2014)

Μα και ο Ν. 3712/2008 προέβλεπε ανάλογα θέσεις ορκωτών μεταφραστών κατά περιφέρεια (Άρθρο 21, σελ 7 κ.επ.). Γενικά, και ο συγκεκριμένος νόμος μοιάζει ανεφάρμοστο φαραωνικό μεγαλούργημα κρατικής γραφειοκρατίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2014)

Στον πιο πάνω νόμο:

Άρθρο 26.2: Η αμοιβή ορίζεται ανά σελίδα μετάφρασης [...] 
Άρθρο 26.4: Για τη διαμόρφωση της σελίδας χρησιμοποιείται γραμματοσειρά 12, Times New Roman, διάκενο μιάμισης γραμμής και περιθώρια σελίδας τριών (3) εκατοστών (αριστερά-δεξιά).

Το ορφανό 12 ας δεχτούμε ότι εννοεί «στιγμών» ΚΑΙ «χωρίς αραίωση ή πύκνωση» και δεν μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι άλλο.
Το «διάκενο» με έκανε να χαμογελάσω. Ακόμη και στο Word _διάστιχο_ ονομάζεται.
Οι μέγιστες αποστάσεις από το πάνω και το κάτω τέλος της σελίδας ποιες επιτρέπεται να είναι, άραγε;
Ως σελίδα, ποια ορίζεται;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 5, 2014)

Ο νόμος αυτός, κτγμ, έχει γραφτεί από κάποιον που δεν ξέρει τι είναι η μετάφραση. Και αυτή είναι η καλή εκδοχή - στην κακή, ξέρει και το κάνει επίτηδες.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 20, 2014)

Νέο άρθρο υπέρ του νόμου 3712/2008, ο οποίος, λέει, «ουσιαστικά προέβλεπε αναβάθμιση και διεύρυνση της υπηρεσίας». 

Συρρικνωμένοι στη μετάφραση, από την Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών.

Γράφει: 
[...] υπάρχουν φόβοι για τη διασφάλιση της ποιότητας των μεταφράσεων από ιδιώτες και δικηγορικά γραφεία, καθώς δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι στην πλειονότητά τους διαθέτουν την απαιτούμενη μεταφραστική εμπειρία για όλα τα είδη των εγγράφων και εάν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να ξεχωρίσουν πλαστά πιστοποιητικά που προσκομίζονται προς μετάφραση.​
Να πούμε εδώ ότι, από όσο ξέρω, η Μεταφραστική Υπηρεσία του ΥπΕξ δεν κρατούσε πρωτότυπα από φόβο απώλειάς τους, επομένως ούτε εκείνοι είχαν κάποιο τρόπο να γνωρίζουν τη γνησιότητα του κειμένου πηγή. Η οποία γνησιότητα ωστόσο δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο πρέπει να πιστοποιείται από το μεταφραστή: ο μεταφραστής πιστοποιεί την εγκυρότητα της μετάφρασής του σε σχέση με το κείμενο πηγή.

Και αν αναρωτιέστε τι με έπιασε ξαφνικά, παρακάτω κομμάτια από το νόμο 3712/2008:

Συνιστώνται σαράντα (40) οργανικές θέσεις μεταφραστών στον Κλάδο Μεταφραστών που κατανέμονται κατά γλώσσα και αντικείμενο ως εξής:
αγγλική για μετάφραση νομικών κειμένων θέσεις πέντε (5), αγγλική για μετάφραση τεχνικών κειμένων θέσεις δύο
(2), αγγλική για μετάφραση οικονομικών κειμένων θέσεις δύο (2), αγγλική για μετάφραση κειμένων πληροφορικής
και ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστικών συστημάτων θέσεις δύο (2), αγγλική για μετάφραση ιατρικών κειμένων θέσεις δύο
(2), αγγλική για *μετάφραση κειμένων αξιολόγησης * (!) θέσεις δύο (2), αγγλική για *μετάφραση κειμένων που αφορούν στο περιβάλλον * (!) θέση μία (1), αγγλική για μετάφραση λοιπών κειμένων θέσεις δύο (2), αλβανική για μετάφραση νομικών κειμένων θέσεις δύο (2), αλβανική για μετάφραση λοιπών κειμένων θέσεις δύο (2), βουλγαρική θέση μία (1), (εδώ είναι πασών ειδικοτήτων ο συνάδελφος) γαλλική για μετάφραση νομικών κειμένων θέσεις τρεις (3), γαλλική για μετάφραση λοιπών κειμένων θέσεις δύο (2)  (αν θέλει κανείς κείμενα αξιολόγησης θα πρέπει να τα μεταφράσει πρώτα στα αγγλικά; ) , γερμανική για μετάφραση νομικών κειμένων θέσεις τρεις (3), γερμανική για μετάφραση λοιπών κειμένων θέση μία (1), τουρκική για μετάφραση νομικών κειμένων θέση μία (1), τουρκική για μετάφραση λοιπών κειμένων θέση μία (1),ρωσική θέση μία (1), κινεζική θέση μία (1), αραβική θέση μία (1), ισπανική θέση μία (1), ιταλική για μετάφραση νομικών κειμένων θέση μία (1), ιταλική για μετάφραση λοιπών κειμένων θέση μία (1).​
Και παρακάτω: 

Πέραν των παραπάνω τίτλων σπουδών ορίζονται και τα ακόλουθα για τους υποψηφίους για διορισμό στις επί μέρους θέσεις μεταφραστών:
α. για το διορισμό σε θέση μεταφραστού νομικών κειμένων απαιτείται και πτυχίο ή μεταπτυχιακός τίτλος νο μικής σχολής πανεπιστημίου της ημεδαπής ή ισότιμο της αλλοδαπής,
β. για το διορισμό σε θέση μεταφραστού τεχνικών κειμένων η κατοχή και πτυχίου ή μεταπτυχιακού τίτλου πολυτεχνικής σχολής ημεδαπού ή ισότιμου αλλοδαπού πανεπιστημιακού ιδρύματος, προσαυξάνει τη βαθμολο γία του υποψηφίου κατά τη διαγνωστική διαδικασία σε ποσοστό 20%,
γ. για το διορισμό σε θέση μεταφραστού κειμένων πληροφορικής και ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστικών συστημάτων,
η κατοχή και πτυχίου ή μεταπτυχιακού τίτλου πανεπιστη μίου ή πολυτεχνείου, τμήματος ηλεκτρονικής ή τμήματος ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστικών συστημάτων ή τμήματος πληροφορικής της ημεδαπής ή ισότιμο της αλλοδαπής προσαυξάνει τη βαθμολογία του υποψηφίου κατά τη δι αγνωστική διαδικασία σε ποσοστό 20%,
δ. για το διορισμό σε θέση μεταφραστού ιατρικών κει μένων η κατοχή πτυχίου ή μεταπτυχιακού τίτλου ιατρικής, βιολογίας, φαρμακευτικής, χημείας ή νοσηλευτικής σχολής
πανεπιστημίου της ημεδαπής ή ισότιμου πανεπιστημίου της αλλοδαπής προσαυξάνει τη βαθμολογία του υποψηφί ου κατά τη διαγνωστική διαδικασία σε ποσοστό 20%,
ε. για το διορισμό σε θέση μεταφραστού κειμένων αξιολόγησης (σε περίπτωση που δεν το θυμάστε από παραπάνω, για αυτά τα μυστηριώδη κείμενα προβλέπεται *μία *μόνο θέση) η κατοχή πτυχίου ή μεταπτυχιακού τίτλου τμήματος Διοικητικής Επιστήμης και Τεχνολογίας ή Αξιολόγησης ή Διαχείρισης Έργων πανεπιστημίου της ημεδαπής ή ισότιμο πανεπιστημίου της αλλοδαπής προσαυξάνει τη βαθμολογία του υποψηφίου κατά τη διαγνωστική διαδικασία σε ποσοστό 20%,
στ. για το διορισμό σε θέση μεταφραστού κειμένων που αφορούν στο περιβάλλον η κατοχή πτυχίου ή μεταπτυχια κού τίτλου μηχανικών περιβάλλοντος, πολιτικών ή χημικών μηχανικών πολυτεχνείου ή πανεπιστημίου της ημεδαπής ή ισότιμο πανεπιστημίου της αλλοδαπής προσαυξάνει τη βαθμολογία του υποψηφίου κατά τη διαγνωστική διαδι κασία σε ποσοστό 20%._
​
Κατά τα λοιπά, δεν τα θυμόμουν και καλά: στο κομμάτι για τους ορκωτούς μεταφραστές παρακάτω στο νόμο προβλέπονται πολλές θέσεις ορκωτών μεταφραστών λατινικής, φαντάζομαι για την περίπτωση που αναστηθεί ο Κικέρων και εμφανιστεί με το πιστοποιητικό γέννησής του για να πάει στρατό. 

Να προσθέσω ωστόσο εδώ ότι οι ορκωτοί μεταφραστές για τους οποίους μιλάει ο νόμος θα ήταν ιδιώτες. Δεν καταλαβαίνω λοιπόν με ποια λογική αυτοί οι ιδιώτες θα ξεχώριζαν τα πλαστά πρωτότυπα ενώ οι κατά το άρθρο «ιδιώτες και δικηγορικά γραφεία» δεν θα τα ξεχώριζαν. Και γενικώς δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου πώς υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που θεωρούν το νόμο 3712/2008 ως ικανή λύση για να διορθωθούν τα προβλήματα της υπάρχουσας προβληματικής, ομολογουμένως, υπηρεσίας. Με έκπληξη μάλιστα διάβασα στο άρθρο της Εφημερίδας των Συντακτών ότι εκτός από το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σχετικές ερωτήσεις έχουν κάνει και στη Βουλή οι Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες και η ΔΗΜΑΡ. Τι να πω, δεν έχω λόγια.


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2014)

Ως προς τα λατινικά, θυμόμουν που μου έλεγε ένας Τσέχος φίλος ότι όλα τα πτυχία στη χώρα του είναι στα λατινικά με το σκεπτικό ότι ό,τι είναι στα λατινικά είναι κατανοητό παντού, δε χρειάζεται μετάφραση. Οπότε ίσως να κάνουν το ίδιο κι άλλες χώρες και να χρειάζεται μεταφραστής λατινικών.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 28, 2014)

Δηλαδή πόσες χώρες δίνουν τα πτυχία τους στα λατινικά και πόσοι φοιτητές σπουδάζουν στις χώρες αυτές και μετά υποβάλλουν τα χαρτιά τους σε δημόσιους φορείς (γιατί για εκεί χρειάζεται κυρίως η επίσημη μετάφραση) ώστε να απαιτούνται τόσες πολλές οργανικές θέσεις για ορκωτούς μεταφραστές λατινικών; 

Μια προσεκτική ανάγνωση του νόμου εμένα μου έδωσε να καταλάβω ότι δημιουργείται περιθώριο για να αποκατασταθούν σε θέσεις επισήμων μεταφραστών απόφοιτοι κλασικών φιλολογιών ή άλλων, άσχετων με τη μετάφραση σχολών. Και δεν εννοώ ανθρώπους που έχουν κάνει επάγγελμα τη μετάφραση και δουλεύουν ως μεταφραστές, εννοώ ανθρώπους που δεν δουλεύουν ως μεταφραστές - και που προφανώς κάπου πρέπει να βολευτούν κι αυτοί. Το χειρότερο απ' όλα ωστόσο είναι ότι κλείνει ασφυκτικά το επάγγελμα: δεν μπορεί, π.χ., ένας οποιοσδήποτε μεταφραστής (ανεξαρτήτως σπουδών) να περάσει εξετάσεις από ανεξάρτητη επιτροπή και να πάρει σφραγίδα ορκωτού μεταφραστή, όπως γίνεται σε κάποιες χώρες της βόρειας Ευρώπης. Αντιθέτως, θα προκηρύσσεται διαγωνισμός για να διοριστούν κάποιοι λίγοι. 

Δηλαδή, πώς να το πω, έχω την αίσθηση ας πούμε πως η περιγραφή της θέσης «μεταφραστή κειμένων αξιολόγησης» που πρέπει να έχει «πτυχίο ή μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο τμήματος Διοικητικής Επιστήμης και Τεχνολογίας ή Αξιολόγησης ή Διαχείρισης Έργων» θα μπορούσε να έχει δίπλα της και φωτογραφία(ες).


----------



## SBE (Dec 28, 2014)

Χώρες στις οποίες σπουδάζουν Έλληνες οι οποίες εκδίδουν διπλώματα στα λατινικά: Τσεχία, Σλοβακία, Ουγγαρία, Πολωνία, οπότε πιθανόν κι όποιοα άλλη της Α. Ευρώπης, Ελβετία, Ιρλανδία (το NUI σίγουρα), πολλά αμερικάνικα πανεπιστήμια, ειδικά τα παλιά, π.χ. το Χάρβαρντ (κι αν κοιτάξεις στο ιντερνέτιο θα δεις ότι υπάρχουν στις ΗΠΑ μεταφραστικές υπηρεσίες απο λατινικά σε αγγλικά για αμερικάνικα πτυχία), Καναδάς, Σουηδία (στην Ουψάλα σίγουρα)- και πιθανόν και στην υπόλοιπη Σκανδιναβία ή στη σφαίρα επιρροής της Σουηδίας. 
Πιθανόν να υπάρχουν κι άλλες, αλλά νομίζω οι πιο πάνω καλύπτουν αρκετά μέρη που σπουδάζουν Έλληνες. 
Πολλά από αυτά τα πανεπιστήμια δίνουν έγγραφα και στην τοπική γλώσσα, αλλά όχι όλα, γιατί προφανώς δεν θα υπήρχαν και μεταφραστές για αυτά. Άλλα κατάργησαν τα λατινικά, αλλά προφανώς υπάρχουν παλιότερα διπλώματά τους στα λατινικά. 

Ιδού διδακτορικό δίπλωμα του 2013 από το πανεπιστήμιο της Πενσυλβανίας Universitas Pennsylvaniensis και πολύ μ'αρέσουν οι τίτλοι αυτών που υπογράφουν το χαρτί: vicarius praepositi, decanus (κοσμήτορας, όχι δέκαρχος), praeses



M'ένα γκουγκλισμα βρήκα και πρόσφατα πτυχία απο το Universitatis Sancti Andreae apud Scotos (αυτό αν το μεταφράσεις στα Ελληνικά πανεπιστήμιο του Αγίου Ανδρέα κι όχι του Σεντάντριους κάποιοι θα φρίξουν), κι από το Universitas Washingtoniana Sancti Ludovici in civitate Missouriensi (πολυ μου άρεσε αυτό το μισουριένσι). Κι ένα από το Βάσαρ, που μας πληροφορεί ότι in Novi Eboraci finibus (δεν ήξερα ότι έτσι λένε τη Νέα Υόρκη στα λατινικά, αλλά βεβαίως η παλιά Υόρκη είναι Eboracum, γιατί να μην είναι η νέα Novum Eboracum)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 28, 2014)

Ναι, βρε παιδί μου, εντάξει, δεν είπα ότι είναι λίγες. Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι ο αριθμός τους δεν δικαιολογεί την ύπαρξη τόσων οργανικών θέσεων. Ή, για να το θέσω αλλιώς, η μέση παραγωγή ενός μεταφραστή ημερησίως είναι 2.500 λέξεις, δηλαδή 5 με 6 πτυχία την ημέρα, δηλαδή 110 πτυχία το μήνα, δηλαδή 1210 πτυχία το χρόνο (συνυπολογίζοντας Κυριακές και αργίες). Άσε που επειδή αυτά είναι λίγο-πολύ ίδια, ο αριθμός υπερδιπλασιάζεται. Να πολλαπλασιάσουμε και επί 13, που είναι οι θέσεις; 40 χιλιάδες πτυχία ετησίως, μπορεί και περισσότερα. 

Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι οι θέσεις δεν δικαιολογούνται, όπως δεν δικαιολογούνται πολλά άλλα πράγματα στον συγκεκριμένο νόμο - όπως γράφω παραπάνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2014)

Δεν θα μπω στο γιατί να πρέπει να είναι οι θέσεις τοπικά καθορισμένες, λες και δεν μπορεί ένας μεταφραστής από την Πάτμο να μεταφράσει ένα δίπλωμα από την Καστοριά, αλλά πρέπει να νοικιάσει γραφείο. Ας ορίσουν εξετάσεις αυστηρές, κάθε τριετία ή πενταετία κλπ και ας πιστοποιηθούν όσοι θέλουν.

Αλλά βέβαια, όλη, μα όλη η νομοθεσία μας είναι βαρύτατα γραφειοκρατική και με τη λογική των επιβαρύνσεων του συνόλου υπέρ κάποιων τρίτων. Και ενώ συμφωνώ με την επιβάρυνση του συνόλου υπέρ π.χ. των αστέγων ή των απόρων ασθενών, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα πρέπει να λειτουργούν κρατικά (ή ιδιωτικά, same thing) μονοπώλια (ή ολιγοπώλια, same thing), στις μεταφράσεις των πτυχίων, π.χ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 28, 2014)

Pal, ένας νομίζω φτάνει για να μεταφράζει από λατινικά. 
Δεύτερο και βασικότατο, αφού όλα αυτά τα πτυχία είναι πάνω- κάτω ίδια, θα έπρεπε να είναι τυποποιημένη κι η μετάφρασή τους.


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2014)

SBE said:


> ...
> Δεύτερο και βασικότατο, αφού όλα αυτά τα πτυχία είναι πάνω- κάτω ίδια, θα έπρεπε να είναι τυποποιημένη κι η μετάφρασή τους.



*Τύχη αγαθή* (_ονομ._) ουκ έδοξε. 

Quod bonum, faustum, felix, fortunatumque sit. May heaven's blessing rest on it, but I wouldn't hold my breath. 
Errare diabolicum est. :devil:



SBE said:


> ... Κι ένα από το Βάσαρ, που μας πληροφορεί ότι in Novi Eboraci finibus (δεν ήξερα ότι έτσι λένε τη Νέα Υόρκη στα λατινικά, αλλά βεβαίως η παλιά Υόρκη είναι Eboracum, γιατί να μην είναι η νέα Novum Eboracum) ...


Ίταμος η Υόρκη => Νεΐταμος η Νιουγιόρκη; Lookshurry! 






Door of the Chapel in a Norman yew

Όχι, όχι, αυτό δεν είναι υπηρεσία
είναι η τρύπια στέγη μιας παράγκας


----------

